# Arctic Greyling



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Is it possible to keep greyling in an aquarium? I know they require cold water, but is there any thing else? Has anyone ever tried to keep them?

(Sorry I guess it is spelled grayling)


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I went through the books on Freshwater Fish for aquariums and everything else I have and cannot find any reference to anyone saying that they are aquarium compatible. I do not, sadly, know anything else about them and would be hesitant to tell you that they would be okay outside of professional tanks that are supervised by biologists and marine veterinarians.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No they cannot be kept in an aquarium. they fly well sort of. The greyling isnt sold in the trade as far as I know and I do believe they are endangered due to overfishing and contamination.

I know they average around a foot but can get up to a 30" in length and well they are part of the trout family.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

What do you mean by "they fly"?

Yes, I know they are endangerd in some places but not here. There are lots of healthy populations here, and they can leagally be caught and retained.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they leap out of the water, jumpers cept they glide like dolphins. 

we got one on that wall at work, a trophy, stay small it seems.

You know your area better then I do obviously, but I know in the lower 48 they really cant be kept, there are creel limits but I dont think we are allowed to keep them. I am imagining your waters dont get much more then 60 degrees.

What size tank would you be housing them in?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I was thinking of using a 55gal tank and insulating 3 sides and placing a second pain of glass on the 4th side (to keep the condensation to a minimum). Then running the water pump thru a resivoir in a small refridgerator to keep the water temp below 60 degrees. 
I currently don't have any thing set up. I just thought I'd ask and see if any one had ever kept of even heard of anyone keeping these fish.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Arctic Grayling*

Here is a picture of a grayling from this area. I know the color of them varies quite a bit. The ones here all seem to have blue spots on the dorsel fin but I know the ones in the Yukon can have red yellow or purple spots as well.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

That looks yummy.

55 might not be big enough front to back.

A chiller would work very nicely. paint the foam black so he stands out even more.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I hadn't even thought about the color of the foam. 
Maybe I'll see what I can figure out over winter.
Thanks


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I did some further research and apperintly it is illegal to keep game fish in an aquarium here.
So I can eat 5 a day if I choose but I can't put one in an aquarium.*frown
O well


----------

